# Dundee Detailing Meet



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Okay folks, this is a "feeler" thread to gauge interest in a detailing meet in the Dundee area (near Erroll, dead easy to find location about 1 minute away from the A90 Dundee to Perth dual-carriageway), and a couple of possible dates - I'll pop a poll on.

Pictures of the meet location:



















And the interior



















The unit has both power and water and is located midway between Dundee and Perth and is literally within 40seconds of the dual carraigeway so very easy to find and there's parking for oh a lot of cars, it also has an area to the side which would good for a BBQ here's a pic of that: -










Quiet little unit, all ready for my detailing experiments - let the product testing commence!!  (PS - anyone know where to get tressels for panels??)

First suggested date is Sunday 10th August. Quite short notice I know, but its an option if folk would like it??

Second suggested date is Sunday 24th August.

We'll see if we can organise a BBQ  But you'll have to bring a few bits and bobs along for it 

If you're interested, post below and let us know - and if you could vote for your preferred date that would be great so we can see which is most popular


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Either cause I'm on holiday for the whole of August :thumb:

1. blr123


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Bryan wasn't joking about the size of it then! :lol:

I'd love to go, but i'm a little far and busy both weekends :lol:


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

10th would be best for me. 

Perhaps we could get an AS rep at it or maybe polished bliss would fancy a trip down?


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

beardboy said:


> Bryan wasn't joking about the size of it then! :lol:
> QUOTE]
> 
> Why did you think I was joking
> ...


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I didn't, but if anything it looks bigger than Harry's :lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Obviously, I'll be there too! 

1. blr123
2. Glasgow_Gio
3. Dave KG


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

beardboy said:


> I didn't, but if anything it looks bigger than Harry's :lol:


You forgot the word BETTER aswell eh LOL!!

Bryan

PS now beat it this is the Dundee meet thread and you're not going so take a hike


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

1. blr123
2. Glasgow_Gio
3. Dave KG
4. German Taxi


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

1. blr123
2. Glasgow_Gio
3. Dave KG
4. German Taxi
5. RR Dave (can make 24th not sure about 10th)


----------



## Andy_R (Aug 6, 2007)

Don't mind either date - no option for this on the poll - worth adding or do you want me to vote twice ??


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

1. blr123
2. Glasgow_Gio
3. Dave KG
4. German Taxi
5. RR Dave (can make 24th not sure about 10th)
6. John any date is fine with me


----------



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

1. blr123
2. Glasgow_Gio
3. Dave KG
4. German Taxi
5. RR Dave (can make 24th not sure about 10th)
6. John any date is fine with me
7. Jamiec - 24th, superbikes at Knockhill on the 10th


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

1. blr123
2. Glasgow_Gio
3. Dave KG
4. German Taxi
5. RR Dave (can make 24th not sure about 10th)
6. John any date is fine with me
7. Jamiec - 24th, superbikes at Knockhill on the 10th
8. Andy_R (either date)


----------



## mazda7 (Sep 10, 2007)

1. blr123
2. Glasgow_Gio
3. Dave KG
4. German Taxi
5. RR Dave (can make 24th not sure about 10th)
6. John any date is fine with me
7. Jamiec - 24th, superbikes at Knockhill on the 10th
8. Andy_R (either date)
9. Mazda7 (either date)


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

How steep is it to get in...? Daft question for most...But the Vee's not very good with bumps and ramps!


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

Yeah I'm meant to be going to the superbikes on the 10th too Jamie then BTCC the week after. 

1. blr123
2. Glasgow_Gio
3. Dave KG
4. German Taxi
5. RR Dave (can make 24th not sure about 10th)
6. John any date is fine with me
7. Jamiec - 24th, superbikes at Knockhill on the 10th
8. Andy_R (either date)
9. Mazda7 (either date)


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm sure I can be avalible for the 10th 

Thanks for the PM Dave :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Ali said:


> How steep is it to get in...? Daft question for most...But the Vee's not very good with bumps and ramps!


The road right along to the unit is a fully tarmacced single track road, with very few bumps and it swings round to the front door of the unit with no inclines... the incline you see Bryan's Signum parked on is past the front door, and its not that steep either, so we'd be able to find you space easily which you wont have to put the vee on stilts for


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

1. blr123
2. Glasgow_Gio
3. Dave KG
4. German Taxi
5. RR Dave (can make 24th not sure about 10th)
6. John any date is fine with me
7. Jamiec - 24th, superbikes at Knockhill on the 10th
8. Andy_R (either date)
9. Mazda7 (either date)
10. Cheechy (10th the best for me)


----------



## johnbuck (Jul 1, 2007)

1. blr123
2. Glasgow_Gio
3. Dave KG
4. German Taxi
5. RR Dave (can make 24th not sure about 10th)
6. John any date is fine with me
7. Jamiec - 24th, superbikes at Knockhill on the 10th
8. Andy_R (either date)
9. Mazda7 (either date)
10. Cheechy (10th the best for me)
11. johnbuck (can only attend 10th)


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Ali said:


> How steep is it to get in...? Daft question for most...But the Vee's not very good with bumps and ramps!


Hi Ali,

I know what you mean....my son used to have a Mk1 Vee....so I can tell you it will get in fine no problem....if Staurt's could get round the bottom of our hill then your Vee will get in the unit no worries :thumb: .....and as Dave says the road leading to the unit is better than most public roads LOL!!

Bryan


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

you both using the unit for your detailing jobs?? 

Looks cracking good space to move about.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Custom Detailers said:


> you both using the unit for your detailing jobs??
> 
> Looks cracking good space to move about.


We're using it for lots of things, including making a windmill propellor - at its cost, it was too good to turn down for a big space just to use as essentially a massive shed for doing loads of things... I can have a complete scrap yard of old panels, and its my plan to get a couple of £100 bangers for product testing and keep them in the unit.


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

1. blr123
2. Glasgow_Gio
3. Dave KG
4. German Taxi
5. RR Dave (can make 24th not sure about 10th)
6. John any date is fine with me
7. Jamiec - 24th, superbikes at Knockhill on the 10th
8. Andy_R (either date)
9. Mazda7 (either date)
10. Cheechy (10th the best for me)
11. johnbuck (can only attend 10th)
12. Swiftshine (Either)


----------



## BioHzrd (May 27, 2007)

Im the same as Ali clearnace wise so long as he gets in ill be able to get in...

1. blr123
2. Glasgow_Gio
3. Dave KG
4. German Taxi
5. RR Dave (can make 24th not sure about 10th)
6. John any date is fine with me
7. Jamiec - 24th, superbikes at Knockhill on the 10th
8. Andy_R (either date)
9. Mazda7 (either date)
10. Cheechy (10th the best for me)
11. johnbuck (can only attend 10th)
12. Swiftshine (Either)
13. BioHzrd (10th pref)


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

1. blr123
2. Glasgow_Gio
3. Dave KG
4. German Taxi
5. RR Dave (can make 24th not sure about 10th)
6. John any date is fine with me
7. Jamiec - 24th, superbikes at Knockhill on the 10th
8. Andy_R (either date)
9. Mazda7 (either date)
10. Cheechy (10th the best for me)
11. johnbuck (can only attend 10th)
12. Swiftshine (Either)
13. BioHzrd (10th pref)
14. Renmure (can only make 10th)


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Jim.....be good if you could make.....how's the extension?.......we've plenty of room for storage now :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## johnbuck (Jul 1, 2007)

Right, now this is a real stoopid question but I need to know so slag me as much as you need.
What goes on at these meets, never been to one although keen but inexperienced on the detailing scene.


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

johnbuck said:


> Right, now this is a real stoopid question but I need to know so slag me as much as you need.
> What goes on at these meets, never been to one although keen but inexperienced on the detailing scene.


Well John there will be demonstrations with the PC & rotary machines, you can have a try, try diffirent products, meet other members and slag off their cars eh LOL!!......and have a look at problem areas on cars etc etc, they're generally good and this one will be under cover which is a bonus :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## johnbuck (Jul 1, 2007)

Great, thanks Bryan


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

That looks like a very nice car you have there John :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## johnbuck (Jul 1, 2007)

It is very nice, even better since you and Dave detailed it for me last year.


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

yeah that's rite I've got you now.......just noticed your location :thumb:

Be good to see you again if you can make the meet.......check up on you eh 

Bryan


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

1. blr123
2. Glasgow_Gio
3. Dave KG
4. German Taxi
5. RR Dave (can make 24th not sure about 10th)
6. John any date is fine with me
7. Jamiec - 24th, superbikes at Knockhill on the 10th
8. Andy_R (either date)
9. Mazda7 (either date)
10. Cheechy (10th the best for me)
11. johnbuck (can only attend 10th)
12. Swiftshine (Either)
13. BioHzrd (10th pref)
14. Renmure (can only make 10th)
15. Custom Detailers


----------



## FlyingfocRS (Aug 15, 2007)

1. blr123
2. Glasgow_Gio
3. Dave KG
4. German Taxi
5. RR Dave (can make 24th not sure about 10th)
6. John any date is fine with me
7. Jamiec - 24th, superbikes at Knockhill on the 10th
8. Andy_R (either date)
9. Mazda7 (either date)
10. Cheechy (10th the best for me)
11. johnbuck (can only attend 10th)
12. Swiftshine (Either)
13. BioHzrd (10th pref)
14. Renmure (can only make 10th)
15. Custom Detailers
16. FlyingfocRS (24th only - offshore 10th)


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

blr123 said:


> Hi Jim.....be good if you could make.....how's the extension?.......we've plenty of room for storage now :thumb:
> 
> Bryan


Hi Bryan,
Old garage extention / convertion all done (nearly!!)
New garage now up and in use


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

^^^ That looks superb!


----------



## johnbuck (Jul 1, 2007)

Renmure said:


> Hi Bryan,
> Old garage extention / convertion all done (nearly!!)
> New garage now up and in use


As Lloyd Grossman would say...........Who lives in a house like this?

I'm drooling here


----------



## willie the wax (Jan 20, 2008)

I would manage either date


----------



## Scottiedog (Jun 10, 2007)

I would really like to come along to this. Want to proove that woman can detail their car just as good as guys.:doublesho

Got a mini run on the 10th :wall: but could make the 24th.


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Renmure said:


> Hi Bryan,
> Old garage extention / convertion all done (nearly!!)
> New garage now up and in use


WOW :doublesho you don't do things by half Jim do you :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

1. blr123
2. Glasgow_Gio
3. Dave KG
4. German Taxi
5. RR Dave (can make 24th not sure about 10th)
6. John any date is fine with me
7. Jamiec - 24th, superbikes at Knockhill on the 10th
8. Andy_R (either date)
9. Mazda7 (either date)
10. Cheechy (10th the best for me)
11. johnbuck (can only attend 10th)
12. Swiftshine (Either)
13. BioHzrd (10th pref)
14. Renmure (can only make 10th)
15. Custom Detailers
16. FlyingfocRS (24th only - offshore 10th)
17. willie_the_wax (either date)
18.scottiedog (24th only)


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

it looks like a good one!
I have voted the 24th 
But I am more likley not to come but if i can that would be the date for me.
I am still dealing with the aftermath of the wax test


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

1. blr123
2. Glasgow_Gio
3. Dave KG
4. German Taxi
5. RR Dave (can make 24th not sure about 10th)
6. John any date is fine with me
7. Jamiec - 24th, superbikes at Knockhill on the 10th
8. Andy_R (either date)
9. Mazda7 (either date)
10. Cheechy (10th the best for me)
11. johnbuck (can only attend 10th)
12. Swiftshine (Either)
13. BioHzrd (10th pref)
14. Renmure (can only make 10th)
15. Custom Detailers
16. FlyingfocRS (24th only - offshore 10th)
17. willie_the_wax (either date)
18.scottiedog (24th only)
19. Harley (24th only)

Be good to see you again Neil :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

johnbuck said:


> As Lloyd Grossman would say...........Who lives in a house like this?
> 
> I'm drooling here


Car thief I imagine


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

1. blr123
2. Glasgow_Gio
3. Dave KG
4. German Taxi
5. RR Dave (can make 24th not sure about 10th)
6. John any date is fine with me
7. Jamiec - 24th, superbikes at Knockhill on the 10th
8. Andy_R (either date)
9. Mazda7 (either date)
10. Cheechy (10th the best for me)
11. johnbuck (can only attend 10th)
12. Swiftshine (Either)
13. BioHzrd (10th pref)
14. Renmure (can only make 10th)
15. Custom Detailers
16. FlyingfocRS (24th only - offshore 10th)
17. willie_the_wax (either date)
18.scottiedog (24th only)
19. Harley (24th only)
20. Chris_4536 (10th ONLY!!) lol


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Lol at the moment of me posting its 11 a piece for the 10th v's the 24th.

I'm going to have to get people signed up for the site randomly to vote for my preference :lol:

Cut off for decision Bryan / Dave?

edit : I should really read other posts on the subject.....


----------



## BioHzrd (May 27, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=80546


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

very nice mate


----------

